# Broadcom 5709C Support



## LoveJoint (Sep 6, 2010)

Hello,

I am installing FreeBSD 6.4 on Power Edge R710 which comes with BCM5709C, but I cannot find a driver for it.
Can someone please help.

LJ


----------



## DutchDaemon (Sep 6, 2010)

FreeBSD 6.x is end-of-life in November. Don't use it.


----------



## LoveJoint (Sep 7, 2010)

Is there a way to get Broadcom 5709C drivers working on there?

LJ


----------



## DutchDaemon (Sep 7, 2010)

Not sure about 5709*C* specifically, but BCM5709 controllers are supported by bce(4) on FreeBSD 8 (and FreeBSD 7.2 onwards).


----------

